# Coralife turbo Twist 3x 9watt uv sterilizer



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just recently noticed my uv sterilizer is off, so I checked if its plugged in and it is. I unplugged it and plugged it back in, the light turned on but then faded off, could the bulb be bad or the ballast? it's only 4 months old, got it off ebay from a store down in the states so I'm not sure how I would go abouts a warranty claim if there is one.

thanks!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

even if u bought it in the states from ebay there still should be a manufacture warranty. call or email coralife about the situation and see what they can do.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

caker_chris said:


> even if u bought it in the states from ebay there still should be a manufacture warranty. call or email coralife about the situation and see what they can do.


here is the problem with the used stuff. Manufacture requires original proof of purchase. At least it is valid with Corallvue

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> here is the problem with the used stuff. Manufacture requires original proof of purchase. At least it is valid with Corallvue


yea i tried calling, got an auto answer saying I can't call this number from my area lol I emailed that and still waiting on reply.

I bought it off ebay new, I just don't know where my purchase order is =(


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

That's the problem with eBay.... I am always careful when, and if, I ever purchase anything from eBay.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea I think I'm out of luck with Coralife, I've been looking for a replacement ballast but its $100, might as well buy a new fixture lol.


----------

